# How many Big Foots fit a 6-14?



## MC8 (Feb 16, 2007)

How many just throwen in there?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

all the way to the front. i would say 15 doz


----------



## shelby (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a 7X16 AND I GOT 20 DOZEN DAKOTAS 6 BLINDS BROKE DOWN AND A BUNCH OF TOTES AND STUFF WITH ROOM TO PILE MORE!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Do not throw them, stack them. A layer of feeders on the bottom with feet down. Then I stack uprights,bulls ,GHG crap and any thing else up high until they start to fall. I back up and do a layer of feeders feet down again, then stack others up. I do this until all decoys are in the trailer. then I set the blinds and other gear in to hold the decs in place. I stack as fast as the other hunters in my group hand me the decoys. I do not leave the trailer. I can stack as fast as fast as 4 or 5 guys hand me the decoys. When you get good at this not only is it space efficient it also keeps ypur decoys in better condition. Doing this I can get more in my 6x12 than you can with your 6x14. Now put in 5 doz RG2 2s and 3 or or 4 doz silosock canadas and you have a spread. I also used a palm sander with course paper and took the sharp edges off the feet of my bigfoots so they did not abrade each other Good hunting


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Good advice Old Hunter.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

fieldgeneral said:


> Good advice Old Hunter.


X2.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

My friend said he can get about 15 dz. in his trailer.


----------

